# The Official Rap/Hip Hop Thread



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Kinda surprises me we don't have one of these threads yet

Maybe we do, if we do, kindly link it and I'll delete this one and indorse that one!


Who are the best rappers, your favorites? Why do you like them? 

What are some of the original rap songs? How were you introduced to Rap? What do you like about it? 


Some of my favorite rappers include Eminem and Immortal Technique, Eminem seems like he can constantly reinvent himself and IT is as real as it gets. 

How about you?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]p0HZW9JiudY[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]558sWk_o3hI[/youtube]


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2013)

I like a wide selection: Haystak, Potluck, Kottonmouth Kings, Tech 9, Blaze, as far as original or old school for me was Coolio. That was 5th grade style lol. Here is one for the growers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZY3HUd8tPc


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 15, 2013)

I grew up with a hatred of rap. Thinking it was horrible silliness for people who cannot play instruments attempting to make music. Keep in mind this was coming from a child who knew nothing about the art or any genre of music and disliked it only because my family did. Then i heard of and started listening to *Limp Bizkit,* *Saliva* and *Rage Against the Machine* and other such rap/rock artists who paved the way for my hip-hop ears..

Just like you but probably not exactly *Eminem* was my first real taste than came *Immortal Technique* and then *Biggie*.. after that i've just been '_digging in the crates_' for all their influences and listening to artists who attempt to keep the spirit of urban lyricism alive. 

*Immortal Technique* sustained me for the longest time. Felipe Coronel/Tech. was alllll i needed in highschool for my daily rap dosages. Biggie usually came on at parties and that's how i came to know and run with him. Then i looked up every artist that ever did a feature with ImmortalTech. and vice versa lol 
Once i was done with that it was all about the new school crews/*artists* .. DOOMTREE, RHYMESAYERS, SLANGCORP, VIPER RECORDS, L-BURN iLLuminati, *Blackalicious*, *Young Zee*, *Busdriver*, *Vida Killz*, *Poetic Death*, *Nujabes*, and *The Baroness*.


As of recently though i have been just loving all the early and late 90's "golden era" stuff. The shit that influenced all the new players whether they like to admit it or not..

*BIG L*, *De La Soul*, *Del the Funkee Homosapien*,* Lord Finesse*, *ATCQ*,* Ghostface*/*ODB*/*Wutang*, *Nas*, *Ghetto Boys*, *Scarface*, *Atmosphere*, *Outkast*, *Shing02*, *Aesop Rock*, *KRS-One*, and try as i might i know im missing a shit-tonne of artists but this is all i know, so far, and the ones that i actually listen to.

The rhyming schemes are just so inventive/refreshing and don't seem to be the exact same 16 bar set-ups like all the "mainstream approved" artists.


----------



## kushdankenstock (Aug 16, 2013)

Freddie Gibbs has been putting out solid tracks for a while now...Hes just pretty underground. He grew up not too far from me so thats probably why ive heard of him

[video=youtube;IVMcNhbOZJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVMcNhbOZJU[/video]


----------



## kushdankenstock (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLwEoNlke1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLwEoNlke1I[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZzvL4O3uomg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzvL4O3uomg[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 16, 2013)

[youtube]2nJoefWJY_c[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 16, 2013)

[youtube]Qudx9OoB1aA[/youtube]..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;P_DLD7OMUns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_DLD7OMUns&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;IjGcHxI8xMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjGcHxI8xMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oz_-VaTHpc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz_-VaTHpc8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

My favorite rappers would be biggie,2pac,jayz,nas mainly most that come out of New York city lol. I like them as rappers because let's be honest they set the bar pretty high for other rappers lyrically and telling stories true or imaginary.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;elda3jy-kYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elda3jy-kYg[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;dFieSQHmQT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFieSQHmQT0[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;72KcL7iRwUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72KcL7iRwUU[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;2oqfypvSzII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oqfypvSzII[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;gC1xuVCBl4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC1xuVCBl4o[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

One of my all time favorites!!!!!!!!


[video=youtube;EDyHftGcDKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDyHftGcDKg[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

LOVE THE DURTY SOUTH!

[video=youtube;vFofKGKlWo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFofKGKlWo4[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xtk8j9gAxCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtk8j9gAxCA[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;-M8GszEN9MM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M8GszEN9MM[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

Couldn't find the video but, we goin' ol' skool in dis bitch!

[video=youtube;zM0KAh5w7Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0KAh5w7Rs[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cv3sAFe1FCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv3sAFe1FCM[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;E7t8eoA_1jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

THE VERY FIRST HIP HOP SONG I EVER HEARD!

[video=youtube;zEmg5GaAHbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEmg5GaAHbk[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 18, 2013)

[youtube]cPRKsKwEdUQ[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 18, 2013)

O yes yes yall

[youtube]9speafWQ3eI[/youtube]


----------



## loquacious (Aug 18, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Padawanbater2 again.



*


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ephvf3FR4xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ephvf3FR4xQ[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tkp3611ysHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkp3611ysHI[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;cGeI10EyPAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGeI10EyPAc[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

surprised this isnt here yet. well ill bring it. what ur take on kendrick lamars verse on control? hes wakin up hip hop with this 1. cats are goin nuts!

[video=youtube_share;G8rGNk6vkM4]http://youtu.be/G8rGNk6vkM4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;AlwmUngzwtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlwmUngzwtk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;6IJCFc_qkHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJCFc_qkHw[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;_d3h3mkbg0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d3h3mkbg0M&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


ebgood said:


> surprised this isnt here yet. well ill bring it. what ur take on kendrick lamars verse on control? hes wakin up hip hop with this 1. cats are goin nuts!


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 18, 2013)

So much great music out there but I'll go with a favorite that is close to all our heart..peace and love--SOHIGH
[video=youtube;NFDAaAliaf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFDAaAliaf0[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 19, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ebgood said:
> 
> 
> > surprised this isnt here yet. well ill bring it. what ur take on kendrick lamars verse on control? hes wakin up hip hop with this 1. cats are goin nuts!
> ...


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 19, 2013)

[youtube]OcUgsvpchms[/youtube]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ff9k8WGzYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ff9k8WGzYk[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;jkHI1hGvWRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkHI1hGvWRY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 19, 2013)

whats with NY soundin Southern still mannnnnn


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;PD6AfcoG4o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD6AfcoG4o8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> whats with NY soundin Southern still mannnnnn


You think that sound southern? That was his own flow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tz38wliF1TA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz38wliF1TA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;777ovQOH5wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=777ovQOH5wY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rq4TDpa1zF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq4TDpa1zF0[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;DWuBTLJdoJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWuBTLJdoJY[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;BFwNosyLFtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFwNosyLFtM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;RLVlmm4HqfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLVlmm4HqfM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;uh4rxLlHKY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh4rxLlHKY0[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;jcdz8iOb-vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcdz8iOb-vA[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 19, 2013)

can never have to many hip hop threads. In my opinion its the difference in production that separates quality and poor hip hop or any music genre really. I tend to follow producers more then rappers, that saying a lot of my favourite rappers music is done by my favourite producers.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 20, 2013)

*The Baroness *_AKA_ *Class A*
[youtube]iDhxfNDOy5c[/youtube]

I am not sure if i can post vimeo videos directly on RIU so ill just leave the link here; i highly recommend watching this video at least once..
http://vimeo.com/42515705


----------



## Wyze & Haren (Aug 27, 2013)

Its funny, I never cared for music at all till I was 13. I remember once upon a time though, I heard this beautiful song play on the radio black eyed peas "Where is the Love" . Thats all it took for me to get hooked. I sought that song day in and day out, I couldnt find it and it was only at 15 till I accessed the internet world and heard it again. Then, my friend Jarred, an avid rap fan since 5 bought Chamillionaires album "sound of revenge" and that just fucking blew me away. Chamillionaire became my favourite up until 2012 where he started kinda going on his own way rather than blending in with whats popular. Oh well, kudos for uniqueness hes still a good rapper and I've now moved on to predominantly Eminem, Hopsin, Tech N9ne and even Tyler the Creator. Macklemore is great too, hes very unique and uses hardly any useless multi rhymes like Tyler and both deliver a story in compelling manner. 

Dre, Easy E, Nate & Snoop Dogg, Tupac & Biggie, respect forever. As for Sir Mixalot, thanks to him, we have a track that will be played for thousands and thousands of years.
[video=youtube;reTx5sqvVJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reTx5sqvVJ4[/video]

Vanilla ice, that motherfucker was dope. Eminem was influenced by him being the small white fish in a big black pond. Sucks he one hit wondered it but meh, I still like ice ice baby to this day. 

Oh and one more thing, I can't not mention MC fucking Hammer. "Hammertime" come on. Listen to it now, its still alright haha


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 28, 2013)

black eyed peas? really? that hooked you to hop hop?... that hooked you to pop, made you search for hip hop lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 28, 2013)

best 60 mins youll ever spend in education of hip hop

[youtube]_NYDpzT_5tk[/youtube]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;edzyY5NtAJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edzyY5NtAJA[/video] *One thing 'bout music when it's real they get scared
Got us slavin for the welfare
Aint no food, clothes, or healthcare
I'm down for guerilla warfare
All my niggas put your guns in the air if you really don't care
Skunk in the air, make a nigga wanna buck in the air
for my brother locked up in the jump for a year *


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;SkLH2MxgtoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkLH2MxgtoA[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 11, 2013)

ehhh...

lemme up the ante from that

[youtube]OFmvipF3Mbg[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 12, 2013)

[youtube]1BeTqapowAU[/youtube]


----------



## be ez (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;iMR45VOKj58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMR45VOKj58[/video]


----------



## be ez (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;1Jp20gOwlS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jp20gOwlS4[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 13, 2013)

This was so ill if you remember lol....

[youtube]ryDOy3AosBw[/youtube]


----------



## kushdankenstock (Sep 13, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> best 60 mins youll ever spend in education of hip hop
> 
> [youtube]_NYDpzT_5tk[/youtube]


Hardly.......illmatic was 100X more monumental......he spit NY state of mind in 1 take....no re-starts or a single slip of the tongue, and he wrote it about 5 minutes before he recorded it. That record sends chills down my spine


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 13, 2013)

The sophmore album is the true test, illmatic a classic, but the story telling abilities, the writing, the words are just amazing and tracks on it was written will always make it the best nas album out, imo


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bb3gB-qY2bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3gB-qY2bQ[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;BsK-OxJQJP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsK-OxJQJP8[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ecOKP4_lFsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecOKP4_lFsg[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 13, 2013)

[youtube]WeYsTmIzjkw[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

[youtube]2m4phZAxcIw[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

great tour, happy i got a chance to be there 

[youtube]Kb6OYVdPC84[/youtube]

[youtube]UcJl6ITKzPw[/youtube]

[youtube]S_dZeFG3TvI[/youtube]

.. the old 50 up until get rich or die was poppin, after that he just fell and keep falling off


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

[youtube]6FhVdohucJ4[/youtube]

[youtube]bFvPSx7D4pI[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/hip-hop-is-born-at-a-birthday-party-in-the-bronx


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;lf4CDWNMRUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf4CDWNMRUg&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;list =TLiNhpe3uF2HM[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;JvXf0NaPZHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXf0NaPZHw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;D3rFgr0Tu1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3rFgr0Tu1c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;NttlPwNKd_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NttlPwNKd_M&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

[youtube]iBrzEVJwYFg[/youtube]


[youtube]tVyvB-IfvIk[/youtube]


[youtube]0j0iEsBhAY8[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;n-b63y6oZA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-b63y6oZA4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

ohh nooooo u added drake to a hip hop thread

that might be a rep negative lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

[youtube]FDzZsAxGW_4[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 14, 2013)

[youtube]4P17axMxY9g[/youtube]


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcmR8DxuHBA

RIP Capital Steez, this was a young hip hop artists out of Flatbush Brooklyn who I personally met and had many common friends with. He was truly talented, he took his own life not to long ago. Let him live on through his music!


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ieWt8mLDhVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieWt8mLDhVs[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;rkV6SCOIrnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkV6SCOIrnM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;IEzgC4AsCKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEzgC4AsCKU[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ze_FnUBLMzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze_FnUBLMzE[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;rEaPDNgUPLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaPDNgUPLE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 19, 2013)

[youtube]_2vTmKRX834[/youtube]

Holy shit this is awesome!

Here's the actual vid, also just as great!

[youtube]c9-M2tqIX38[/youtube]

"You got a problem? 
I got a problem solver 
and his name is revolver
it's like a deadly game of freeze tag
I touch you with a 44 mag and you're frozen inside a body bag
nobody iller than this grave yard filler catpiller cuz I'm a natural born killa!"

Straight up awesome lyrics!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 20, 2013)

[youtube]PxSjshIBNh4[/youtube]

This song goes beyond simple rap music, Ice Cube details exactly how today, in American culture, media has co opted rap music as a scapegoat to avoid talking about the actual problems. They simply blame it on the easiest, most outspoken medium. 

With the release of Grand Theft Auto V, and the recent Navy yard shooting (and subsequent blame laid by the media at video games), this issue has come to light... again... 

Forgive me for getting political in the rap & hip hop thread, but I was wondering what you guys thought of this type of stuff? What does your circle of people think of it? 


Thanks again for keeping this thread what it's meant to be about, thanks again for enjoying the shit real artists put out, coming across random stuff with this much meaning and connection honestly gives me some positive shit to not kill myself when life looks so goddamn bleak sometimes.. We're not in this shit alone.. Keep it coming...


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 20, 2013)

word up
[youtube]2UcOGqJXxPI[/youtube]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;qupMkUJUJgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qupMkUJUJgk[/video]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;22l1sf5JZD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

had to contribute


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 25, 2013)

and...

some jedi mind tricks great group

[video=youtube;sbJrCHCsN4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sbJrCHCsN4Q[/video]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 25, 2013)

Mean to post this song instead of last one, both are good so watevs

[video=youtube;QzbvB-20rwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzbvB-20rwU&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=101[/video]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 26, 2013)

Last two songs.

[video=youtube;c9VQye6P8k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VQye6P8k0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 26, 2013)

Ignore wayne on this one, focus on andre 3k

[video=youtube;M1u8hHF_sRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1u8hHF_sRQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

hahaha....

..i always ignore wayne


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

punch liners

[youtube]jQdmJMn4e_k[/youtube]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;YuSDNeKs_RA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuSDNeKs_RA[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]HvpRiHZSkIU[/youtube]

[youtube]3_QpD29fRGI[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

HANDS DOWN FAVORITE... 

[youtube]WKKiY-9lYwQ[/youtube]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;E7t8eoA_1jQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;9vQaVIoEjOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQaVIoEjOM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;UCUrw5FjBic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCUrw5FjBic[/video]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Sep 26, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> hahaha....
> 
> ..i always ignore wayne


lol as one should, better than 2 chainz tho....but everyone is better than 2 chainz.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 26, 2013)

Kinda surprised by this thread, i thought it would be all commercial garbage...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y1fZH0s_5L8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1fZH0s_5L8[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Kinda surprised by this thread, i thought it would be all commercial garbage...


Some have tried...but we wont have it...

Lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]D3BVP8cIxCA[/youtube]



[youtube]Pr8cTsVIZOY[/youtube]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;xnI8JEW7Ty4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnI8JEW7Ty4[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;rhqfijdOIuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhqfijdOIuE[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;DEVVGCK1Pl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEVVGCK1Pl4[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;0T-owlnvWBg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T-owlnvWBg[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;BWX_sutB3EM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWX_sutB3EM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;cTXeg-Swq9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]JO3qLcggWzA[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]7cs5J3CkRao[/youtube]

[youtube]1l14MJ59nUQ[/youtube]

[youtube]TXyFYNiV-9I[/youtube]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;HK1DEJyWDpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK1DEJyWDpo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;pbfXYUB1mAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbfXYUB1mAA[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;YAPxu1RDCCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAPxu1RDCCQ[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;X-EURtVRnZM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-EURtVRnZM[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 26, 2013)

Children of the corn

[youtube]ARBJ55V_1HI[/youtube]

raw


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 30, 2013)

More dope! DeLaDoom

[video=youtube;Dn5riAE98w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn5riAE98w4[/video]


----------



## rsxr0884 (Oct 1, 2013)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/bSzwIaBjyNQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/TeuRos-3yzE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/2C0zaNfzGr8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rsxr0884 (Oct 1, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/embed/2C0zaNfzGr8[/video]

[video]www.youtube.com/embed/TeuRos-3yzE[/video]

[video]www.youtube.com/embed/bSzwIaBjyNQ[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

beans

[youtube]CSuwBHp_4gk[/youtube]

[youtube]8PfsuQgWLss[/youtube]

roc shit

[youtube]7lQunU8mpek[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

rsxr0884 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/bSzwIaBjyNQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/TeuRos-3yzE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/2C0zaNfzGr8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



rsx try this.... when you goto youtube you'll see the web address then = and bunch numbers, copy just the numbers after the =

then do this [ youtube ] (enter paste number here) [ youtube ]

no spaces though


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

rsxr0884 said:


> [video]www.youtube.com/embed/2C0zaNfzGr8[/video]
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/embed/TeuRos-3yzE[/video]
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/embed/bSzwIaBjyNQ[/video]


the numbers after the address there


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]_CL6n0FJZpk[/youtube]

"Still Dre"


Awesome lyrics, excellent message, long live rap

Damn..


----------



## rsxr0884 (Oct 2, 2013)

[ youtube ]12Y-iVzo3H4[ youtube ]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

just without the spaces, and with a backslash /youtube on the second one.


----------



## rsxr0884 (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]12Y-iVzo3H4[youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

just the slash before the second youtube now /


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]BH6S3uuPxos[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]tfHR5aONrLw[/youtube]

I'm so high, you so high


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]YrRWgLdbmCE[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]pu4UG8uLHZ8[/youtube]

oh wait yeah i tapped into the memory

[youtube]kV9HOh3dTJs[/youtube]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Oct 3, 2013)

From a great movie imo.
[video=youtube;BzyG4tWrPIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzyG4tWrPIQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## medicinallymedicated (Oct 3, 2013)

One more. Really underrated rapper,
[video=youtube;UVtpXvzzXiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVtpXvzzXiA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread has some serious deficiencies, let me help fix that...

Pharoahe Monch, one of the best of all time. 

[video=youtube;2FoPZ0PZ32w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FoPZ0PZ32w[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 3, 2013)

A real lyricist, 3rd verse is bananas!

[video=youtube;E13Qn96yx8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E13Qn96yx8w[/video]


----------



## rsxr0884 (Oct 4, 2013)

[youtube]jPvoeNaKUUQ/[youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 5, 2013)

[youtube]QZXc39hT8t4[/youtube]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;i9ZykEJuFrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9ZykEJuFrI[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qx4-8zxRj3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx4-8zxRj3U[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;M0gYFrWF6UE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0gYFrWF6UE[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;g2JkmzXmTZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2JkmzXmTZw[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;S8jv9n-1sWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8jv9n-1sWQ[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 9, 2013)

If you're not a Chino XL fan, after listening to this you will be...

[video=youtube;aBGFH6UIsrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBGFH6UIsrc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;hcJ65ApaXqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcJ65ApaXqs[/video]


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 11, 2013)

Eminem best rapper


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 12, 2013)

GKID69 said:


> Eminem best rapper


Eminem is up there with the best, no doubt


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 12, 2013)

GKID69 said:


> Eminem best rapper


He's not even in the top 10...


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 12, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> He's not even in the top 10...



U must me a retard lay off the pot u dumby


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 12, 2013)

Eminem is in the top 3, IMO

Even if his longevity isn't there, and the sober em aint like the old em, he's still a master of lyricism

He will forever leave his mark on the hip hop world.

[youtube]5vxLNYZ28t4[/youtube]

one of my fav verses


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 12, 2013)

GKID69 said:


> U must me a retard lay off the pot u dumby


Says the guy who can't even spell or use punctuation properly... I'm no dumby, just a whiteboy from Detroit who's been deep into hip hop for about 30 years. Pharoahe Monch, Big L, Chino XL, Black Thought, Rakim, Kool G Rap, R.A. the Rugged Man, Phife, Canibus, Esoteric, Talib Kweli, Gza, are all better than Eminem.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 12, 2013)

Just to be fair, i do like Eminem, i just don't think he's the greatest...

My favorite Em song.
[video=youtube;TF-s6LXZ5bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF-s6LXZ5bU[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 12, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Just to be fair, i do like Eminem, i just don't think he's the greatest...]


Hell yeah thats all we can do is acknowledge when someone has skills, has talent and changed the game,eminems case, half americas high schools , the greatest is up to everyones personal debate because different mc's connect with different people specifically, but there are many that deserve credit when its due...eminem earned his

[youtube]vCLOzLsza3c[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 12, 2013)

stole ya momma's acura, wrecked it, sold it back to her..lol

[youtube]rCIwFX95Dfs[/youtube]

[youtube]ldEh71fz8M0[/youtube]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;-TX6o7R8LSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TX6o7R8LSg[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;9pPim_ocJxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pPim_ocJxk[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 12, 2013)

I always loved how em showed love to Masta Ace for dedicating a lot of his flow to his rise...

[youtube]PW1XOy3qY7o[/youtube]

[youtube]dV6U0Mud3pU[/youtube]

[youtube]mxRYfX6pTmM[/youtube]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 12, 2013)

remember this line

[youtube]Tmy8xFCpH98[/youtube]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice to see someone else posting Ace joints!

Another dope Pun verse...

[video=youtube;KRF3r7IY8iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRF3r7IY8iI[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 13, 2013)

Canibus + DJ Premier.... Certified crack!

[video=youtube;TA95VX7rgK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA95VX7rgK4[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HD1_uDtDFR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD1_uDtDFR4[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 16, 2013)

[youtube]D_pGd2_mv-g[/youtube]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;MuANtPDyjZM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuANtPDyjZM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;lQsi0vrcxDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQsi0vrcxDk[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;L6_6E0T3wss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6_6E0T3wss[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;DkhTGSYb6EE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkhTGSYb6EE[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;cr6Q0DiNYWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr6Q0DiNYWc[/video]

Some real bangers in here


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice seeing some Wu Tang in here, lets stick to this theme for a minute... 

Anyone who loves some old Wu Tang needs to grab the Czarface (7L & Esoteric and Inspectah Deck) album that came out earlier this year, every song is dope!

[video=youtube;8c03NcnsTYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c03NcnsTYU[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 18, 2013)

One more...

[video=youtube;CgQFEb9K3wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgQFEb9K3wA[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xRRen4nuVkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRRen4nuVkg[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KaxlpNB1tIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaxlpNB1tIw[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 18, 2013)

+rep for Doom!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nxu_XZXd2DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxu_XZXd2DE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;xXu8DEpGk7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXu8DEpGk7E[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 20, 2013)

Never listened to Mr. Fickle before, shit was nice...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 20, 2013)

I've got something i'd like to get some feedback on... There is a chick i used to mess with, i just found out her little brother is an MC now. I just listened to a few of his songs and i think he's got some skills but its hard for me to judge due to the circumstances. Here is one of his joints, what do you guys think???

[video=youtube;JnrygNBXRIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnrygNBXRIU[/video]


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TBYL9bczHps]http://youtu.be/TBYL9bczHps[/video]


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^^very old track i did... remix to Young Moneys money to blow, "Dro to blow"...


----------



## littlehorn (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvZ5mc9yQ7Y


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;fjk1XgxXljI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjk1XgxXljI[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 22, 2013)

I love me some old Redman, Muddy Waters is classic material!


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;7n9hAjs8yv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n9hAjs8yv0[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;SGdoDTLhAgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGdoDTLhAgM[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;LQsySpOrQew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQsySpOrQew[/video]

haha im in a mac dre mood right now!!!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 26, 2013)

Tobi... u forgot

[video=youtube_share;zpILw-M4NTk]http://youtu.be/zpILw-M4NTk[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;A9qdOhOv_pM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9qdOhOv_pM[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Oct 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Tobi... u forgot
> 
> [video=youtube_share;zpILw-M4NTk]http://youtu.be/zpILw-M4NTk[/video]


haha dude there is so many i wanted to post like 20 diff songs haha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2013)

[youtube]XbGs_qK2PQA[/youtube]

This song is incredible! Eminems english teachers must be proud!


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6Igqz5ov-Tc]http://youtu.be/6Igqz5ov-Tc[/video]

Been really Digging this here lately


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]

Flash that buttery gold, jittery zeitgeist
wither by the watering hole, border patrol
what are we to heart huckabee art fuckery suddenly?
not enough young in his lung for the waterwing
colorfully vulgar poacher outta mulch
like "i'm 'a pull the pulse out a soldier and bolt"
fine
sign of the time we elapse
when a primate climb up a spine and attach
eye for an eye by the bog like swamps and vines
they get a rise out of frogs and flies
so when a dog-fight's hog-tied prize sorta costs a life
their mouths water on a fork and knife
and the allure isn't right, no score on a war torn beach
where the cash cow's actually beef
blood turns wine when it leak for police
like "that's not a riot it's a feast, let's eat!"


and i will remember your name and face
on the day you are judged by the funhouse cast
and i will rejoice in your fall from grace
with a cane through the sky like "none shall pass"

high, 
aah, fly me up high! x2
none shall pass
aah, fly me up high! x2
none shall pass

if you never had a day a snow cone couldn't fix
you wouldn't relate to the rogue vocoder blitz
how he spoke through a no-doz motor on the fritz
cause he wouldn't play roll over fetch like a bitch
and express no regrets, though he isn't worth a homeowner's piss
to the jokers who pose by the glitz.
fine
sign of the swine in the swarm
when a king is a whore who comply and conform
miles outside of the eye of the storm
with a siphon to lure out a prize and award
while avoiding the vile and bazaar that is violence and war
true blue triumph is more
like wait, let it snake up outta the centerfold
let it break the walls of jericho
ready? go! sat where the old cardboard city folk
swap tales with heads like every other penny throw

"you tried to trick me
you've gotta lot of nerve"
"i'm not trying to trick you
i'm -trust me- i'm -trust me- i'm trying to help"

okay, woke to a grocery list
goes like this: duty and death
anyone object come stand in the way
you could be my little snake river canyon today
and i ran with a chain of commands
and a jet pack strap where the back-stab lands if it can
fine
sign of the vibe in the crowd
when i cut her belly open to find what climb out
what a bit of gusto he muster up
to make a dark horse rush like enough is enough
it musta struck a nerve so they huff and puff
'til all the king's men fluster and clusterfuck
and it's a beautiful thing
to my people who keep an impressive wingspan
even when the cubicle shrink
you gotta pull up the intruder by the root of the weed
NY chew thru the machine


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;K3SUPPeuRdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3SUPPeuRdU[/video]

I don't read these bible. I don't trust disciple! Even if they're made of marble!

When asking them Spacebo.

We are wander into labyrinth of doubt.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

maybe you need to go eat some food r sumin... lol



Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;K3SUPPeuRdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3SUPPeuRdU[/video]
> 
> I don't read these bible. I don't trust disciple! Even if they're made of marble!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> maybe you need to go eat some food r sumin... lol


Food is for mortals.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;tN5n5GPLqxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN5n5GPLqxo[/video]

My life is just like a car crash. So slow down cause when you go passing me by. 

My world can never stop spinning. I've got a girl in every city. They all know my name. 

Old ones, and young ones. Big ones, and small ones. Different colors and countries. 

I love em all the same. She wakes up in her make up, we don't break up, we just make up. 

We slept all day, cause we fucked all night. 

We roll and we ride, like outlaws tonight. 
There's no tomorrow, no ending in sight.
Where I lay my head, is where i make my bed, and
tonight I lay my head down in the heart of Mississippi.


----------



## onza120 (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;vYaTnNbi_4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYaTnNbi_4Q[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]XbGs_qK2PQA[/youtube]

Man, this is straight up crazy, especially the second half, right after he says "Asgard". How the fuck did he write this?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 16, 2014)

You really needed to post that video again, two pages in a row? Lol


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;qY0xcXGDiFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY0xcXGDiFE[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;pHjbNzKTdXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHjbNzKTdXo[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;p4N_y3vyjM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4N_y3vyjM0[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;UChf9jr-iUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UChf9jr-iUU[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;cykGnl1KvcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cykGnl1KvcM[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZwxLL1gtJbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwxLL1gtJbA[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;-IOvIEJAFvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOvIEJAFvU[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;iaQnFW70Mck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaQnFW70Mck[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;_Ll2sOhO3LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ll2sOhO3LQ[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

I smoked out with these dudes at a flying J truck stop before wally died. 

Cool ass kin folk. 

[video=youtube;bpBP9dALcWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP Wally...

[video=youtube;o9IXAJg4Vm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9IXAJg4Vm0[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a badass song..Bumps like hell in my truck... 2 10's 2000w digital amp can hear me coming a mile down the road. 

[video=youtube;YdGSHitPWg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdGSHitPWg8[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]WHRnvjCkTsw[/youtube]


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]Sn6ndHRYUPA[/youtube]


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]x-WImD5xkJQ[/youtube]


----------



## jap2020 (Jan 16, 2014)

Main source
masta ace
gangstarr
rakim
da youngstaz
das efx
wu tang
b.i.g
pac


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]eFBsiw9ZbTk[/youtube]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;HWzYIpUZCk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWzYIpUZCk8[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 20, 2014)

[youtube]MK7a_P4jn3g[/youtube]


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 20, 2014)

[youtube]PbCeFnrHgJ8[/youtube]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;RvyYtM0Vf8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvyYtM0Vf8Q[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't get enough Mos Def today, i love this song...

[video=youtube;m5vw4ajnWGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vw4ajnWGA[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;X_JhD0HUGYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_JhD0HUGYQ[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;USyxYH6zk6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USyxYH6zk6s[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy birthday to Rakim!

[video=youtube;uPfIIn5V_LQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPfIIn5V_LQ[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;yQD34IW6eRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQD34IW6eRw[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 29, 2014)

This video is pretty funny.

[video=youtube;_4APx9H6Tmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4APx9H6Tmc[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 29, 2014)

Dope song Kinetic, reminded me of Alphabetical Slaughter by Papoose.

[video=youtube;SApmSrHDhQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SApmSrHDhQo[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a huge R.A. fan although this is one of his weaker songs, but *this video is absolutely insane!* Watch this shit before youtube takes it down again!

[video=youtube;L2GZnmizOQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2GZnmizOQw[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 30, 2014)

17708

[video=youtube;Bb9KfUTop4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb9KfUTop4A[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;mveqfKFHcvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mveqfKFHcvk[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;dErbyFTj6PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dErbyFTj6PE[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;rN21oueq59I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN21oueq59I[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2014)

[youtube]nBk_fHBzg4U[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2014)

[youtube]KoCmsAzT3xU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2014)

[youtube]FhKxzVWHyrI[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;NkMOMNNqIRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkMOMNNqIRE[/video]
"Drivin through the hill to the weedspot, got two hands but known to carry 3 glocks..."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2014)

[youtube]XbGs_qK2PQA[/youtube]

I've posted this song in this thread before, but this song is fucking incredible! The lyrics are ridiculous and the flow is fuckin' perfect! No wonder this guy was named the best rapper of the decade, holy shit this is awesome! Straight up intelligence being delivered through these lyrics, just listening to it you can tell how much time and effort he put into writing it. The beat and tempo take it over the top, almost as good as the lyrics themselves! Without that the song would have totally fell short, but everything came together perfectly on this song, how the hell wasn't this up for the grammy this year? Dafuq?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 1, 2014)

Eminem is overrated...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y_k7bSk5Tfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_k7bSk5Tfk[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 1, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Eminem is overrated...


 yep

[video=youtube;iXMvb001bI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXMvb001bI4[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 1, 2014)

^ That Garbage pail kids pic reminded me of this song lol.

[video=youtube;oMWP7nrTUXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMWP7nrTUXE[/video]

Anyone else remember Benefit?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Eminem is overrated...


lmao

What makes you say that?


----------



## biglungs (Feb 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmao
> 
> What makes you say that?


cuz hes pretty talented but just makes a bunch of mediocre crap that ppl buy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2014)

biglungs said:


> cuz hes pretty talented but just makes a bunch of mediocre crap that ppl buy


What would you consider "mediocre crap"?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmao
> 
> What makes you say that?


How about the fact that you posted the same video 3 times. That pretty much sums it up for me...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What would you consider "mediocre crap"?


Stop letting the media depict what a dope mc is, there is so much better hip hop out there...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dude you are straight tripping, the mans reputation speaks for itself, come on now.. It's like saying the Beatles are overrated


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 2, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude you are straight tripping, the mans reputation speaks for itself, come on now.. It's like saying the Beatles are overrated


Eminem is the best commercial / pop / radio rapper, but in the grand scheme of real hip hop he isn't even in my top 10...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;3quXRZ5nSos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3quXRZ5nSos[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 2, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What would you consider "mediocre crap"?



making a whole album with a stupid accent and ppl buy it cuz it has his name on it. eminem could fart into the mic for 18 tracks and u idiots would buy it. hes talented but like Huel perkins said hes not on my top 10. not even top 10 white boys in rap. i personally like mob music and underground hip hop too eminem is some pop garbage 


[video=youtube;XBSaOEJ9jBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBSaOEJ9jBM[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dr1Pru2dH1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr1Pru2dH1s[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;ngc_V3KH1Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngc_V3KH1Z4[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 2, 2014)

We need that "Like" button back, Locksmith is dope!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]KbHPpdPhlic[/youtube]

And what song of his would you classify as _pop_?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 2, 2014)

Pop is short for popular, btw the Game is wack...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Macklemore dick riders....

[video=youtube;V9KQ4_uH1RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9KQ4_uH1RA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 3, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]KbHPpdPhlic[/youtube]
> 
> And what song of his would you classify as _pop_?


LOL game made JT the bigga figga rich as fuck. game isnt welcome out here in the bay since he left getlow. anything he has released since then with interscope/aftermath etc. is considered pop to me. independent underground shit gets sold thru word of mouth and touring. pop music gets stuck in every store by a record company. artists go on jimmy kimmel and shit ads on BET MTV etc. any rapper who roles around with bodyguards (Game) is weak as fuck IMO

[video=youtube;04EXfdrpfRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04EXfdrpfRE[/video]


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;OTdgfxcv6ew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTdgfxcv6ew[/video]


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;ID3ko66HIts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID3ko66HIts[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 5, 2014)

Brand new video, just dropped yesterday. Not his most lyrical track but its a touching song and straight from the heart...

[video=youtube;GL90ZmdjZrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL90ZmdjZrU[/video]


----------



## SDSUDrew (Feb 5, 2014)

Without a doubt, some of the greatest hip-hop artists of our generation.


----------



## SDSUDrew (Feb 5, 2014)

Eminem isn't a radio rapper.. There is a reason he is known by pretty much everybody. 

My opinion:
The greatest MCs of our time are Eminem, Kanye, Jay, Nas, Andre 3000, Lupe Fiasco, J Cole, and I'm even going to throw Kendrick on this list because he has something very similar to Eminem's talent. 

[video=youtube;oW0BdnArNrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW0BdnArNrw[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;j5EdDwYR2Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5EdDwYR2Cg[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;72RO6YQZJhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RO6YQZJhI[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;C_uiA6Qw-Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_uiA6Qw-Ro[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;GaBe2B8uK-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaBe2B8uK-g[/video]

Step in my 15O's for a minute. 

Bottom bunk, sleepin in a 2 man cell
C.O. at my do', and I'm mad as hell
Punk police cowboy from Texas
Talkin some shit bout servin breakfast
It's 5:15, he must be psycho
Or just plain stupid for thinkin I might go
I cussed him out, he gave me distance
And pressed his body alarm for quick assistance
Now these muthafuckas wanna do it the rough way
Five C.O.'s is what it takes to cuff Dre
Straight to the hole, but it ain't no thang
My celly got dank, so I'm Kool & The Gang
See the lt. for the disposition
28 days commissary restriction
2 days later back on the main line
Dopefiend's owe, so I go claim mine
25 cartons, now I'm straight
Keep 17, and the homeboys 8
Cop some hop, start back boomin
Got em sendin money on the Western Union
2 fat gramms of that china white
Gon' have these dopefiends tryin to fight
Grabbed 3 cartons to coop some dank
And 5 mo' packs for some hooch to drink
Now I'm chillin in my cell lookin out the window
Drinkin pruno, smokin indo
Grabbed my shank, but when I'm fits ta bounce
They lock a nigga down for a census counts
Look at Jack Books while I'm waitin
Might even do a little masturbatin
Trippin off that bitch Domonique
I bust one quick while my celly sleep
Doors rack open, now it's time for movement
Goddamn pruno got a nigga too bent
Bounce to the movies with my homies
The title sound good, but the shit was phoney
Damn cigarettes won't let me breathe
Niggas gettin restless, wantin to leave
The lights flash on, quick as fuck
Somebody in the bathroom just got stuck
If he makes it, he'll be lucky
Six inch blade stuck straight in gutry
25 cops rush the spot
Now I got one-time on my jock
Stash my shank underneath the seat
And make sure no blood is on my feet
Punk police wanna take me down
They put me on the wall and they shake me down
Now it's back to the block strapless
But I got two mo' in my matress
One mo' time I peep the cops
Fuckin with them boys from Great Street, Watts
I said, "Punk muthafucka, won't you leave em the hell alone"
Bounced to the 3rd tier and got on the telephone
Called my bitch, but she showed me no love
Got on the phone, shot me a cold dove
She said she can't talk, she got a sore throat
But she probably gettin fucked by a sport coat
I'm goin through it


----------



## biglungs (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;UOWYnFvZ6rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOWYnFvZ6rs[/video]


----------



## Wait, what? (Feb 8, 2014)

http://youtu.be/LnzYG0ZkrXg

This is what we called Playing the Dozens, back in the 70s. Saw Eminem play the dozens once and knew he was going to be successful


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Pd3vtNFItAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd3vtNFItAk[/video]
This is old, ancient in terms of hip hop.
Highly underrated MC, Gift of Gabe is Nice. Lateef the Truth Speaker's father was a black panther. He's OG by blood? lol 
Lyrics Born had some good stuff but I'm not a fan of his latest efforts.

It's really only worth Gab's first verse on this one. Lateef and LB are weak on this track.


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 12, 2014)

imo Eminem's current music is over-produced shite. However, i still rate him as a artist and he has some truly incredible tracks. Such as...

[youtube]TJEXrNbVktQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]rACW4CJln6I[/youtube]

woop da woop da woop


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]SavsOWgNBV0[/youtube]

Guess i'm a macklemore dick rider Huel


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]y9MpwzM13MI[/youtube]

[youtube]TFcUyzpgkyw[/youtube]


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]_IfthycVPC8[/youtube]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 14, 2014)

If you don't already own all the De La Soul albums....

http://m.rollingstone.com/music/news/de-la-soul-to-make-entire-catalog-available-for-free-20140213


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 14, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> If you don't already own all the De La Soul albums....
> 
> http://m.rollingstone.com/music/news/de-la-soul-to-make-entire-catalog-available-for-free-20140213


Don't miss out on being able to download every De La Soul album for free today, Stakes Is High is one of the greatest hip hop albums of all time!

[video=youtube;PX_-Y7qoROA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX_-Y7qoROA[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 14, 2014)

More De La, plus DOOM!

[video=youtube;Dn5riAE98w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn5riAE98w4[/video]


----------



## backwoods420 (Feb 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0Qk6UG2Rak


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 15, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Don't miss out on being able to download every De La Soul album for free today, Stakes Is High is one of the greatest hip hop albums of all time!


Sweet. Love De La Soul! Here's some current de la/"first serve".

[video=youtube;R6Fy7cToNyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6Fy7cToNyA[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;lm3Bh-Q4bHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm3Bh-Q4bHU[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't believe so many years have passed, 15 years ago today we lost one of the greats. RIP Big L.

[video=youtube;qA9grAxAZjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA9grAxAZjE[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;VGwNhGV26L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGwNhGV26L0[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;1JSHV-s-MYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JSHV-s-MYw[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;25viE0P2o3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25viE0P2o3c[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;3LzVH_Byqco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LzVH_Byqco[/video]


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 16, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> I can't believe so many years have passed, 15 years ago today we lost one of the greats. RIP Big L.
> 
> [video=youtube;qA9grAxAZjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA9grAxAZjE[/video]


Damn man been one of my favourites for about ten fuckin years.
RIP corleone you shoulda been such more


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;36FF8Ulw5iQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36FF8Ulw5iQ[/video]

People ask me questions.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

Props to the thread, gooch. This shit hard, boy. Shit slaps. Treat it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Props to the thread, gooch. This shit hard, boy. Shit slaps. Treat it.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


I lawl'd........


----------



## biglungs (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;yz57XbIGHs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz57XbIGHs8[/video]

dope white boys


----------



## pmt62382 (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;Cp212ToyIvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp212ToyIvc[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;yhTUkwZjyYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhTUkwZjyYc[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;9qDSyxkp_cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qDSyxkp_cU[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;R5NyPVqOHbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5NyPVqOHbs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 19, 2014)

[h=2]Locksmith ft. R.A. the Rugged Man - House Of Games 2[/h]

https://soundcloud.com/thizzler/locksmith-ft-r-a-the-rugged


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 20, 2014)

biglungs said:


> [h=2]Locksmith ft. R.A. the Rugged Man - House Of Games 2[/h]
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/thizzler/locksmith-ft-r-a-the-rugged


That's what I'm talking about, lyrical shit!


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 20, 2014)

Damn, that shit is crazy biglungs

+rep


----------



## biglungs (Feb 20, 2014)

wish lock and RA were touring in USA


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 20, 2014)

Now youtubeable...

[video=youtube;-g-87BRU6yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g-87BRU6yk[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2014)

[youtube]RvLmcRZte78[/youtube]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;SApmSrHDhQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SApmSrHDhQo[/video]

more alphabet shit


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 21, 2014)

biglungs said:


> more alphabet shit


I posted that a few pages back but its a song I never get tired of hearing so its all good! When Pap first hit the scene I thought he was going to be one of the greatest...


----------



## biglungs (Feb 21, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> I posted that a few pages back but its a song I never get tired of hearing so its all good! When Pap first hit the scene I thought he was going to be one of the greatest...



i just posted it to respond to that mac lethal vid mac lethal is OK but im sure that was like th 78th take on that vid

KC 

[video=youtube;UKYmFAWSSpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKYmFAWSSpE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]

I owe love to this thread for my blatant whiteness. An awesome source of well spoken, and gnarly hip-hop. All my best. I'd like to post something tonight, (some of my favorite gnarliness) if I may. Big big ups <3


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;XbGs_qK2PQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbGs_qK2PQA[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 24, 2014)

Not again....


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> Not again....


My bad, didn't realise how much eminem was on this thread!!


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

welcome to the truth that is the underachievers 


[video=youtube;yrGpmNuVFsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrGpmNuVFsA&amp;list=FLBKF57heZYok5vKZKH8-PQg&amp;index=96[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;2c52RiKFipc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c52RiKFipc&amp;list=FLBKF57heZYok5vKZKH8-PQg[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;9AlLFUrPvJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AlLFUrPvJQ[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;DDWAk8-leVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWAk8-leVA[/video]

good music though!!^^^


----------



## Enissophobic (Feb 24, 2014)

Any of you guys listen to Childish Gambino, Chance the Rapper, Danny Brown etc?


Off CG's EP:
[video=youtube_share;27d138zhyZQ]http://youtu.be/27d138zhyZQ[/video]

I love his wordplay and hidden context, pretty sick imo


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 24, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> Not again....


That made me lol!



Pinworm said:


> I owe love to this thread for my blatant whiteness. An awesome source of well spoken, and gnarly hip-hop. All my best. I'd like to post something tonight, (some of my favorite gnarliness) if I may. Big big ups <3



Can't go wrong with Aesop! Here's one that some of his fans might not know about.

[video=youtube;c8YzYErM-UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8YzYErM-UQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;vSnb4_RdOHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSnb4_RdOHs[/video]
metal murder rap lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2014)

fuuuuck... this beat is serious
[video=youtube;NNX2fKuqZfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNX2fKuqZfg#t=4[/video]


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;uodVHjfbrIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uodVHjfbrIk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## testube (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;gt7LyWOlSDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt7LyWOlSDI[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Feb 25, 2014)

oh shit

[video=youtube;M1v4_SDS5uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1v4_SDS5uI[/video]


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;-5dYnGCBeCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5dYnGCBeCs[/video]

Saw the alphabet raps back there, i hope yall have heard this one. if not, you know what to do


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;LcUcL65hzW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcUcL65hzW8[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;uiMtCJw_RVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiMtCJw_RVc[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;cjgD6VXl0so]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjgD6VXl0so[/video]


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 4, 2014)

TibetanBowl said:


> [video=youtube;uiMtCJw_RVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiMtCJw_RVc[/video]


Dude that was fuckin sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk was like jungle rap


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> Dude that was fuckin sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk was like jungle rap


that whole album is insane, check this one out as well...
[video=youtube;-qxa91EwFco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qxa91EwFco[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]vq8hrg4rO2g[/youtube]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;gv-0B-V-JpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv-0B-V-JpM[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> [youtube]vq8hrg4rO2g[/youtube]


nice...

[video=youtube;zpM2yAkBhiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpM2yAkBhiw[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 4, 2014)

Dooooooom!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 4, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxcqTiLVYa0[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 6, 2014)

[youtube]yf9OAFML_Eg[/youtube]
[youtube]-ihraCCCrpk[/youtube]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

really makes you wonder...
[video=youtube;Y7yQwQtSN7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7yQwQtSN7M&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 6, 2014)

Incredible album there Texas.


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 6, 2014)

[youtube]avaSdC0QOUM[/youtube]

if you cant rap along to the whole thing, you a bitch


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;VcR6ffNDRvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcR6ffNDRvk[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;fLXnuMjx-A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLXnuMjx-A8[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;6X51RtW0fsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X51RtW0fsM[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 8, 2014)

Some good shit on this page!


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Gt99C-KNUvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt99C-KNUvo[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ir4n_-AaZT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir4n_-AaZT4[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;m_EpZZiIjgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_EpZZiIjgE[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;33DM2i1Hv70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33DM2i1Hv70[/video]


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 9, 2014)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^^^^ buckwild remix of that is off the hook


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 9, 2014)

17 years ago today, RIP...

[video=youtube;QA4DG804VuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4DG804VuI[/video]


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;VxTECk6XUjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxTECk6XUjg[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;KVCWnH4HKBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCWnH4HKBg[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;72-jOQjFSZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72-jOQjFSZg[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;tqWP1rsAMrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqWP1rsAMrw[/video]


----------



## smokecat (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;ENSWHwyweiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENSWHwyweiE&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;wTRP-GmOjEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTRP-GmOjEs[/video]


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;zFXH73i77yU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFXH73i77yU[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;hOuQnOzmk1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOuQnOzmk1E[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;lFsBsF4ottY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFsBsF4ottY[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y9LIboTcPpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9LIboTcPpU[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;CFxFyR_pnuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFxFyR_pnuI[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;mgUBK1Q83Es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgUBK1Q83Es[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vwJjS2_KFSE]http://youtu.be/vwJjS2_KFSE[/video] old school bristol hotel!!!!!!!!!!!!! room 515!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;x08fVOsFnC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x08fVOsFnC8[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;HzeZhCt5PVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzeZhCt5PVA[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

Im tryin to get me a Maybach, how you mu'fuckers gone tell me don't say that!!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;UEfDd5bxzjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEfDd5bxzjc[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 15, 2014)

Someone post up a dope Action Bronson song, i want to but i'm too bent to pick one....


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 15, 2014)

Fuck it, i just picked one at random....

[video=youtube;o8r_WLtwoiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8r_WLtwoiU[/video]


----------



## Subseven (Mar 17, 2014)

Good seeing Gangstarr / Common and the likes here. I run this Chill Hiphop site, thought some of you might like the tunes on there, since they are as chill as they get. Here's a mix with some lyrical stuff.

[video=youtube;UbekKXP1jBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbekKXP1jBA[/video]

Or if you are more into instrumental stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX7GLVNlCwM

And it all started with Nujabes...


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;pSQieA85arg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSQieA85arg[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;tesD7inx880]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tesD7inx880[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 18, 2014)

shabazz, anyone?
[video=youtube;67cx9M2c51M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67cx9M2c51M[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 18, 2014)

i know so many hip hop artist i could fill this whole section of riu.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;0xY3E9m_u48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xY3E9m_u48[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;LzIw128BCy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzIw128BCy0[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;Z1enL4WCJkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1enL4WCJkA[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;ke84qYVjEtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke84qYVjEtY[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;gsitWzZFF30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsitWzZFF30[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 18, 2014)

One of my all time favorites...

[video=youtube;eeTnog5RRQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeTnog5RRQo[/video]


----------



## Subseven (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;BrXZpSVUY3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrXZpSVUY3k[/video]

While we're on the subject of Common, this is most likely my favorite track..


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;fTbzW3wbIj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTbzW3wbIj4[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;fEK4FttsCTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEK4FttsCTM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;ma1GHk77afM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma1GHk77afM[/video]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 19, 2014)

Another one of my all time favorites...

[video=youtube;y9lNbNGbo24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lNbNGbo24[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;GjxtRehIz2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjxtRehIz2Y[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;aUX6eA6quwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUX6eA6quwY[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

If hip-hop is deceased, then I'm the rhyme of the living dead. Walking really slow with metaphors oozing outta my head.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

DEAD.....


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 15, 2014)

cant remember if this has been posted. remember? shit actually i dont even know. but


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 25, 2014)

haha this is a great one...i was sleepin on danny brown for awhile


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 25, 2014)

sorry for spamming the thread but this is like my monthly contribution


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wiz Khalifa,Wu Tang,Ces Cru,Rittz,Juicy J,Mannie Fresh,KRS 1,mainly alot of early 90's hip hop.A few of the new artists like Wiz.Alot of it is way to commercial for me...Just my 2cents....


----------



## biglungs (May 3, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 3, 2014)

Some international stuff for you guys:

Portuguese:











French:


----------



## KLITE (May 3, 2014)

Spanish:






Swedish:











Brittish:










 (used to chill with the guy who made videos for him)


----------



## biglungs (May 3, 2014)

stream the new locksmith album 

http://www.djbooth.net/index/albums/review/locksmith-a-thousand-cuts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2014)

This is nuts!


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 5, 2014)

AOTP 2014 MOTHAFUCKAZ


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 5, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is nuts!


bro that is nuts.


----------



## biglungs (May 7, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## tobinates559 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## tobinates559 (May 21, 2014)

this is one of my favorite smoke DZA songs, IMO his best mixtape or album is substance abuse 1.5 if anyone is interested


----------



## tobinates559 (May 21, 2014)

another young new york guy commin up, hes going on tour with the Underachievers!!


----------



## tobinates559 (May 21, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## tobinates559 (May 21, 2014)

this song turned me onto Vince Staples and damn do i love me some vinny stapes now


----------



## tobinates559 (May 21, 2014)

best remake of a song EVER, except for the end when he raps about jesus and stuff but whatever still an awesome song


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2014)




----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2014)




----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (May 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


>


YES this song is.... classic? haha fuckin love it tho


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


>


yeah this song is sick too... been a big fan of the goons for a long time


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Delta Charlie (May 30, 2014)

Anybody else listening to Flatbush zombies? Some of there stuff is pretty nonsensical, other stuff is good ... They aren't exactly poetic but some of the beats get me in a good mood


----------



## Agracan (May 30, 2014)

Maybe shows my age but hey...


----------



## Rawrb (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah fuck, how are people posting vids? not working for me the same way


----------



## Agracan (Jun 4, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> Ah fuck, how are people posting vids? not working for me the same way


You have to press the little media icon in the wysiwyg panel and you have an embed option there just paste the url of the vid there.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

Short verse I dropped on Dj Elemes' beat. Heard that beat n had to do it...I'm not a rapper at all lol but it was fun...coulda been mixed better:
https://soundcloud.com/elemes/stealin-the-night-feat


----------



## Rawrb (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Rawrb (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Rawrb (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Rawrb (Jun 4, 2014)

love flatbush zombies delta, whole beast coast movement is class. this a good song


----------



## Rawrb (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

mmmhmm


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

a rare like from pinworm


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2014)

This shit is raw!!!


----------



## Husseinps (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## LucasD (Jul 22, 2014)

I got green like a garden. Get head and tails like a quarter.


----------



## b00z00 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm just gonna lay it out instead of giving my musical history lol.

I'm huge into underground hip-hop over the last year or so, so here is my list that I always love:

Aesop rock is fucking hard to follow and listen to but I love it. Metaphorically this dude is on top.

Atmosphere is really good upbeat stuff a lot of the time but he has good deep stuff too.

Immortal technique is awesome, his song "dance with the devil" had me twisted. I like his political views and how he puts it all out there like in point of no return.

Here's some that I haven't seen (although I just skimmed the thread)

Cunninlinguist is also AWESOME

Heavy metal kings, Jedi mind tricks, snowgoons are AWESOME for hardcore hip hop. I really dig those guys. Vinnie paz has a lot of heart in his music. _Army of the pharaohs is worth adding._

The streets is alright if you like stuff from UK

Dilated peoples is really good

Swollen members has this song called black clouds, it's the only song I've heard by them but its pretty good

Gorillaz and deltron 3030 are good

I like mgk, brotha lynch hung, tech n9ne, obviously eminem, and I'm from Detroit so woop woop to the clan.

But lets give credit where credit is due. Method man, Redman, gza, rza, odb all those guys got me started in the underground so I put them at the top of my list...metaphorically....


----------



## Husseinps (Jul 27, 2014)

b00z00 said:


> I'm just gonna lay it out instead of giving my musical history lol.
> 
> I'm huge into underground hip-hop over the last year or so, so here is my list that I always love:
> 
> ...


This was my playlist at 20 years old back at uni.
AOTP is my favourite. Is nusic preference related to age?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 27, 2014)

The Illuminati killed Tupac do a search and you will have tons of evidence this video I thought was the most positive


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The Illuminati killed Tupac do a search and you will have tons of evidence this video I thought was the most positive


Fuck you


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

okay guys I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but I am mainly into Underachievers and Flatbush Zombies I sorta just moved over too that type of music lately but yeah!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

azzaj13402 said:


> okay guys I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but I am mainly into Underachievers and Flatbush Zombies I sorta just moved over too that type of music lately but yeah!


perfect day 10 bitchez n sour diesel


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> perfect day 10 bitchez n sour diesel


haha hell yeah I wish they came to aus but.. I guess until weed gets legalized in aus they won't haha but yeah they livin it quite nicely if I may say haha!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 7, 2014)

Back to some real hip hop...


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 15, 2014)

eminem is a awesome rapper i was always a huge fan since he started


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 15, 2014)

i've been after stealing and selling trees to get by, steal a bike, strip it, scrape the serial number, paint it, sell it


----------



## charface (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes me wanna rap a sheet around my neck and hip hop off the second tear.


----------



## Weedburger (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 23, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


>


Oh man, that's shit, thanks for contributing though, everybody's got different flavors..






"you see a mousetrap I see free cheese and a fuckin' challenge"











This guy is pretty awesome


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2014)

sick song!







And to @Padawanbater2 , I usually listen to trap music or deep shit with some certain local artists. I personally love TnT, they are from my hood so maybe I got a connection to them.

trap music is cause I always be in a trap spot,

trying to change that though.... like you said different tastes for different folks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 2leftshoes (Sep 20, 2014)

whats with all this mainstream rap?


----------



## Big Trees (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 8, 2014)

this brings back good memories in the ghetto (not living there lol getting stoned there back in the day)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## loquacious (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## loquacious (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## loquacious (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 14, 2014)

two of my all-time favorites.

also, Hooded, is your avatar an alteration/homage to The Money Store Instrumental album art?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooded said:


>


Say them this year, too bad did the shitty songs off there new album lol


----------



## Hooded (Nov 18, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> Say them this year, too bad did the shitty songs off there new album lol


timeless and dirt is okay. and the track i posted is from cd 2 of the newest album so it's not all bad.


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 18, 2014)

Hooded said:


> timeless and dirt is okay. and the track i posted is from cd 2 of the newest album so it's not all bad.


Ya I like the original and the second cd is good, the first is a piece of shit and thats what they were performing pretty much. I was wasted and it still sucked but all the originals were good. Plus the doors opened at like 8 and they didn't hit the stage til 1am.


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 18, 2014)

The roots have fallen in a darker direction over the years but the lyrics are still fire. Black Thought is probably one of the best MCs around


----------



## Hooded (Nov 18, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> The roots have fallen in a darker direction over the years but the lyrics are still fire. Black Thought is probably one of the best MCs around


The roots is really good.


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 18, 2014)

Hooded said:


> The roots is really good.


Thanks for posting that, i didn't have that song in my discography of them. It made me discover that I was missing an album lol


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 23, 2014)

To all my homies up north.


----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 24, 2014)

this is my second favorite track on this album (which is 100% 5/5 thumbs up 10 stars), the first being "We Do This" but I couldn't find a vid. but i mean, astronautalis. obv good.


----------



## Hooded (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Dec 6, 2014)

can't remember if i posted this already but fuck it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2014)

damn how did i not see this thread sooner! love gangstarr, rip guru!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kinda surprises me we don't have one of these threads yet
> 
> Maybe we do, if we do, kindly link it and I'll delete this one and indorse that one!
> 
> ...


best are biggie and pac. my favs are cormega, MOP, blaq poet, lox, few others. shit i was intoduced back when i was 7/8 yo with too short ez e 2livecrew, even had fam start a group ak-47. with that said let me load a few of my favorites...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2014)

my bible....





terms nice....




classic...




more beantown flav....




the real nine....




damn now im really happy! rso got few videos....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUBlOwwIGoc


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2014)

ok last few to get the joints rolled....





















LOL^^ styles bout to DBLOCK kiss cuz he burns too much haze


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> LOL^^ styles bout to DBLOCK kiss cuz he burns too much haze


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2014)

lol cool....


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

Pretty sick hip hop with dnb samples for intro, sumat new anyways


----------



## Mr.Moniker (Dec 12, 2014)

what's up though?! Who's got some freestyles to spit or rhymes written up?? I wanna see some original shit


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 14, 2014)

Mr.Moniker said:


> what's up though?! Who's got some freestyles to spit or rhymes written up?? I wanna see some original shit


Soundcloud.com/2infamouz


----------



## Mr.Moniker (Dec 14, 2014)

Your producing all those songs too??​
Get video URL
Get video URL at current time
Get embed code
Report playback issue
Get debug info
Stats for nerds
About the HTML5 player


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 14, 2014)

Mr.Moniker said:


> Your producing all those songs too??​
> Get video URL
> Get video URL at current time
> Get embed code
> ...


Yessir


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Soundcloud.com/2infamouz


That shit was raw bro ...Loved it...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Check this Doc out if ya haven't


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2014)

i love listening to group home, nice pick...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2014)

one cd i let repeat after playing through


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2014)

from 95 til 2g15! rip gifted unlimited ! im like your nemesis devils better remember this...


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2014)

yeah Group home is dope shit !


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 27, 2014)

feelin myself, pause.........

pusha t reup gang kinda night, love those got it for cheaper tapes...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 29, 2014)

relate too much to this song these days.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> relate too much to this song these days.


damn sounds rough. i hope things go your way in the new year.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hooded (Dec 30, 2014)

if you haven't heard the new ghostface killah album yet you owe it to yourself. really dope album.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooded said:


> if you haven't heard the new ghostface killah album yet you owe it to yourself. really dope album.


You're right its pretty good


----------



## Hooded (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## caverage (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 18, 2015)

Everything Kanye West did before 808 and heartbreaks. 
B.o.B mixtapes go harder than most ppls CDs (Fuck Em We Ball)
T.i when I'm trying to keep to my southern roots.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 18, 2015)

My best friend. I produce and write, mix and master.

jerm IX

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sebgjvigsi3qslv/08 Take It Apart & Play With the Par.m4a?dl=0

-spek


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ODanksta (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 6, 2015)

I dont give a fuck, god sent me to piss the world off...


----------



## Diablo3585 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

royce is aight, but premo is my dude!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2015)

btw @ebgood i remember (idk why) a long time ago u where looking for mellowed out shit

well look up mellow high hahaha it really is mellow hes my favorite right under Kendrick Lamar


oh and this guy hodgy beats is pretty good too


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

cant wait for that havoc mega joint!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

my fav rap is usually brooklyn shit but loving qb just the same....


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2015)

love me some shugg!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

Did I put this here yet?


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


>


Some of the most racist mother fuckers in the music game.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## ayr0n (Apr 17, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/2infamouz/neighbors-call-the-cops


----------



## Sativied (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## ExBuyer (Apr 19, 2015)

I've aways liked rap but I like underground artists that most have probably never heard of Like Davinci and LytLz it's an art form to me words are supposed to tell a story imo letters our the paint and music is the canvas I'm not to much for mainstream


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

yall heard this shit yet? Em went superfuckinsonic like ..bruh


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the classics!


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 30, 2015)

That ain't classic. This is classic:


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Some inspiration this morning for me.






Feels like a close,
it's coming to
Fuck am I
gonna do?
It's too late to start
overrrrr
This is the only thing I,
thing I know

Sometimes I feel like all I ever do is
Find different ways to word the same, old song
Ever since I came along
From the day the song called ''Hi! My Name Is'' dropped
Started thinking my name was fault
'Cause anytime things went wrong
I was the one who they would blame it on
The media made me the equivalent of a modern-day Genghis Khan
Tried to argue it was only entertainment, dawg
Gangsta? Naw, courageous balls
Had to change my style, they said I'm way too soft
And I sound like AZ and Nas, out came the claws
And the fangs been out since then
But up until the instant that I've been against it
*It was ingrained in me that I wouldn't amount to a shitstain I thought
No wonder I had to unlearn everything my brain was taught
Do I really belong in this game? I pondered
I just wanna play my part, should I make waves or not?
So back and forth in my brain the tug of war wages on
And I don't wanna seem ungrateful or disrespect the artform I was raised upon
But sometimes you gotta take a loss
And have people rub it in your face before you get made pissed off
And keep pluggin', it's your only outlet
And your only outfit so you know they gonna talk about it
Better find a way to counter it quick and make it, ah*
Feel like I've already said this a kabillion eighty times
How many times can I say the same thing different ways that rhyme?
What I really wanna say is, is there anyone else that can relate to my story?
Bet you feel the same way I felt when I was in the same place you are

I was afraid to
Make a single sound
Afraid I will never find a way out, out, out
Afraid I never before
I didn't wanna go another round
An angry man's power will shut you up
Trip wires fill this house with tip-toe love
Run out of excuses with every word
So here I am and I will not run
Guts over fear, (The time is here)
Guts over fear, (I shall not tear)
*For all the times I let you push me around
And let you keep me down
(Now I got) Guts over fear, guts over fea*r

Feels like a close, it's coming to
Fuck am I gonna do?
It's too late to start over
This is the only thing I, thing I know

I know what it was like, I was there once, single parents
Hate your appearance, did you struggle to find your place in this world?
And the pain spawns all the anger on
But it wasn't until I put the pain in songs learned who to aim it on
That I made a spark, started to spit hard as shit
Learned how to harness it while the reins were off
And there was a lot of bizarre shit, but the crazy part
Was soon as I stopped saying "I gave a fuck"
Haters started to appreciate my art
And it just breaks my heart to look at all the pain I've caused
But what am I gonna do when the rage is gone?
And the lights go out in the trailer park?
And the window that was closing and there's nowhere else I can go with flows in
And I'm frozen cause there's no more emotion for me to pull from
Just a bunch of playful songs that I made for fun
So to the break of dawn here I go recycling the same, old song
But I'd rather make "Not Afraid 2" than making another mothafuckin' "We Made You" uh
Now I don't wanna seem indulgent when I discuss my lows and my highs
*My demise and my uprise, pray to God
I just opened enough eyes later on
Gave you the supplies and the tools to hopefully use it to make you strong
And enough to lift yourself up when you feel like I felt
'Cause I can't explain to y'all how dang exhausted my legs felt
Just having to balance my damn self
But on eggshells I was made to walk
But thank you, ma, 'cause that gave me the
Strength to cause Shady-mania, so many empty that stadium
At least I made it out of that house and a found a place in this world when the day was done
So this is for every kid who all's they ever did was dreamt that one day just getting accepted
I represent him or her, anyone similar, you are the reason that I made this song
Everything you're scared to say don't be afraid to say no more
From this day on forward, just let them a-holes talk
Take it with a grain of salt and eat their fucking faces off
The legend of the angry blonde lives on through you when I'm gone
And to think I was gone*

I was afraid to
Make a single sound
Afraid I will never find a way out, out, out
Afraid I never before
I didn't wanna go another round
An angry man's power will shut you up
Trip wires fill this house with tip-toe love
Run out of excuses with every word
So here I am and I will not run
Guts over fear, (The time is here)
Guts over fear, (I shall not tear)
For all the times I let you push me around
And let you keep me down
(Now I got) Guts over fear, guts over fear


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)




----------



## texasjack (May 8, 2015)

been listening to Dr Octagon again. Fucking love that album.


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)

No these are classics


----------



## Big Trees (May 8, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## iconoclast (May 10, 2015)

I just copped this new album Pullin Strings by west coast, underground artist A-Wax. I had heard of A-Wax but never copped any of his music. I'm glad I copped this album though because I am loving it. 20 tracks and they're all good. I highly suggest you buy this album. Here are some of my favorite tracks.


----------



## Big Trees (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 10, 2015)




----------



## vro (May 15, 2015)

iconoclast said:


> I just copped this new album Pullin Strings by west coast, underground artist A-Wax. I had heard of A-Wax but never copped any of his music. I'm glad I copped this album though because I am loving it. 20 tracks and they're all good. I highly suggest you buy this album. Here are some of my favorite tracks.


i know about this guy from woodie


----------



## meenigrow (May 16, 2015)

sorry if it has already been posted.....these bring back a lot of sweet memories though.....


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

I like to think Kevin Gates is talking about making hash and not crack


----------



## Big Trees (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2015)

Bars


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 1, 2015)

Off the top, random topics thrown at him.




Harlem stand up!!!
After 4:30 hes warmed up, going in over the benjamins beat.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2015)

gangstarr above the clouds

Myself lord and master
shall bring disaster to evil factors
demonic chapters shall be captured
by kings
Through the storms of days after
and to the earth from the sun
through triple darkness to blast ya
with a force that cant be compared
to any fire power
for its mind power shared
the brainwave causes vessels to circulate
like constellations reflect at night
off the lake
word to the father and mother earth
seeking everlasting life through this hell
for what its worth
look listen and observe
and watch another sea cycle
pullin my peeps to the curb
heed the words
its like ghetto style proverbs
the righteous man sacrifice
to get what they deserve
cannot afford to be confined to a cell
brainwaves swell
turning a desert to a well
experience the best teacher
thoughts will spring like streetsweepers
little daddy street preacher
illustrious feature
narrator you select
accompanied by Deck plus the DJ you respect
seven and a half combined
over the frontline
the ten percenters
promotin slander in the air time
bear in mind
jewels be the tools of the trade
sharp blades heavenly praise
and dues are paid

Above the crowds above the clouds
where the sounds are original
infinite skills create miracles
warrior spiritual
Above the clouds raining down
Holdin it down

(Inspectah Deck)
I leave scientists mentally scarred
triple extra large
wild like rock stars
who smash guitars
poison bars from the gods
bust holes in your mirage
and catch a charge
shake em down like the riot squad
invade your zone
ruined like ancient Rome
I span the universe and
return to earth to claim my throne
the maker owner
plus sole controller
Ayatollah rest in the sky
the clouds my sofa
stand like colossus
regardless to whom or what
numerous attempts at my life
so who to trust
who but us
to supply ya with the fire
the burning truth
150 absolute proof
on the mic like Moses
smokin golden la
survivor of the oldest tribe
whose soldiers die
I know the five families
who shed tears and more
but our hands are on the ammo
cause the battles still on
sound the horn
we come rumblin through the function
precise laser beam technique
to touch something
when we die hard
they build a monument to honor us with
humongous effect in the world
we couldve conquered it

Above the crowds above the clouds
where the sounds are original
infinite skills create miracles
warrior spiritual
Above the clouds raining down
Holdin it down


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

love gangstarr! rip gifted unlimited! one of my fav songs period! 



 nother page out my bible...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

damn now i gotta bang the whole tape....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## jamesthefarmer (Jun 5, 2015)

Under acheivers 





 Soul Define


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

dame dash says jayz is a rat and theres paperwork....


----------



## mouse1818 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


>





mouse1818 said:


>


imho, both of these songs lacked the most important thing to make a successful rap/hip hop song: a successful chorus

When you think of the greats, those things just happen in your mind, almost like magic. JayZ (ironic) & Eminem come to mind

I'm not trying to make this thread negative, and I appreciate both of your contributions! It's always cool to hear new music either way


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 10, 2015)

You want a chorus, ok...... i'm reloaded.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

differing opinions are the shit.im digging the chorus on mop vs the gay shit i hear on the radio! while alot of people need a hot hook, not i. i love good beats and hot lyrics. if i hear a hot line i play that shit over in my head the same way jayz turns a hot line into a hot song. any one else heard the dame dash said theres paper on jigga singing a hook to the feds?


----------



## iconoclast (Jun 12, 2015)

vro said:


> i know about this guy from woodie


Is Woodie, worth a shit?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> differing opinions are the shit.im digging the chorus on mop vs the gay shit i hear on the radio! while alot of people need a hot hook, not i. i love good beats and hot lyrics. if i hear a hot line i play that shit over in my head the same way jayz turns a hot line into a hot song. any one else heard the dame dash said theres paper on jigga singing a hook to the feds?


Operation green venom.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 13, 2015)

lol i spit hot fire like dylan, when i speak i raise the roof like theres no ceiling, other breeders come round i slap em up cause im a villain...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Thcmedicine (Jun 13, 2015)

Check this out


----------



## vro (Jun 13, 2015)

iconoclast said:


> Is Woodie, worth a shit?


yoc life


----------



## ovo (Jun 13, 2015)

"Smile for me Now."


----------



## fobesterdam (Jun 22, 2015)

that new oddisee's the ill shit.


----------



## fobesterdam (Jun 24, 2015)

more of that ill shit.


----------



## fobesterdam (Jun 25, 2015)

shit in the koolaid, pee in the tea.


----------



## CA_Renegade (Jun 27, 2015)

I love rap music man. I wasn't brought up on it by my parents, but my dad introduced me to Linkin Park and that started it all. Mike Shindoa was the first rap influence I had as he put down verses on Hybrid Theory, Meteora, and especially The Rising Tied. Other than that I picked up a lot of it from video games - believe it or not - and my dad's roommate Joe who played it a lot. Joe showed me 50 Cent, Eminem, OutKast, Big Pun, Game, Snoop, Ice Cube, Dr. Dre, Xzibit, Jay Z, and Goodie Mob, Nelly, and Pete Rock.


Then, in '07/'08, I used to wake up before school and watch MTV music videos before school. I caught a lot of great rap: Lupe Fiasco, Lil Wayne in his prime, Birdman, Chamillionaire, Mike Jones, Paul Wall, Ludacris, Common, Kanye, Dem Franchize Boyz, Lil Scrappy, Mims, Swizz Beatz, TI, and Jeezy.

Then when I hit high school I came across a lot more great rap music. I started blazin' at the end of my Sophomore year so I caught a lot of it getting high with friends too: ASAP Mob, Black Hippy, Logic, Wiz, B.O.B, Big KRIT, Big Sean, Chance the Rapper, Gambino, Chief Keef, Dizzy Wright, Hopsin, Joey Bada$$, Juicy J, KiD CuDi, King Chip, Mac Miller, Meek Mill, Nipsey Hussle, Tech N9ne, MGK, Hit-Boy, , and Wale.

Finally, in College I've picked up a bunch of good music too: Drake, J Cole, Fetty Wap, Lil Dirk, G-Eazy, Makonnen, QuESt, and more.

If I had to pick the GOAT, I'd pick Nas. My 5 favorites are A Tribe Called Quest, Logic, Nas, Lupe, and Eminem. RIP to Pac, Biggie, Guru, ODB, J Dilla, Big Pun, Pimp C, Eazy E, and Proof. Free Chilly Chill. Roll a blunt. That is all.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

oldy but goodie.......


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Desr (Jul 8, 2015)

Demigodz- all of them. Theyre all beast.
Aotp- same
Baxwar
Ill Bill
Nonphixion
Immortal Technique
Yelawolf
Nas
Warcloud
All of Wu Tang
Jedi Mind Tricks
Mos Def
MF Doom
Tech N9ne- when hes not all ICP
Busta
Bone Thugs
2pac
Biggie
Slick Rick
DJ Clue
old) Jay Z
Devin dude


----------



## Desr (Jul 8, 2015)

And then i noticed everyone was posting videos.




But do people really watch these or just post their videos and be like "thats my shit" and leave the thread lol


----------



## Desr (Jul 8, 2015)

I think a good rule is to watch the persons vid above you! I did. Spread music!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Big Trees (Jul 11, 2015)

I rolled two spliffs, so I guess I'm double jointed


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2015)

Quite possibly the greatest posse cut of all time.


----------



## Big Trees (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2015)

Actually I found out Pac wasn't human...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 17, 2015)

Just learned today that Sean P died on august 8th.

RIP legend


----------



## Jeff.Ramos (Aug 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kinda surprises me we don't have one of these threads yet
> 
> Maybe we do, if we do, kindly link it and I'll delete this one and indorse that one!
> 
> ...


 My Favorite Artist are
BLU (west coast MC)
MF DOOM
Capital Steez
Drake
Illecism
Earl Sweatshirt
Tyler The creators producing is phenomenal yall should listen to Yellow by Tyler
Vic Mensa
Mick Jenkins
Chance The Rapper
Action Bronson
Jay-z
and my boy and I Ant Jones rap too check his track out my track is coming soon
this is the sound cloud https://soundcloud.com/antjonesy


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Bumwhush (Sep 5, 2015)

Best hip hop album of 2015 so far. ..Oddisee's "The Good Fight" 

This dude has been killing it in the underground. The whole album is fantastic.


----------



## Big Trees (Sep 18, 2015)

Anybody check out the new Face album


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

9th grade this shit came out.......yeah we played the fucken tape till it broke!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

and my sorry ass used to break dance to steady b


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

tha POINTS


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)

probably been posted


----------



## 757growin (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> tha POINTS


haha that's terrible


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)

757growin said:


>


that is pretty badass man


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)

this is some drive slow music


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## bizarrojohnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Def thought Tetsuo and Youth best album of 2015.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 25, 2015)

Have no idea if these have been posted…but I’m on a bit of a nostalgic rap kick this eve…

@6ohMax , I think this is your jam


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 25, 2015)

The youtube rollercoaster is taking me for a ride….

THIS is still my fucking FAV:






Actually, the whole album is just the best…


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 25, 2015)

@yessica


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

@Padawanbater2 and @6ohMax


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Padawanbater2 and @6ohMax


That was interesting, good rap song with techno, never heard that before


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That was interesting, good rap song with techno, never heard that before


REALLY?

Oooooh - I got some shit…


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

P.S. I wasn’t being a dink and calling anyone an alcoholic. I just love this song.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok so I made a tribute vid years ago to my tree planting peeps, and may have decided to rap in my car as the soundtrack…

I am the whitest raper of all time…don’t judge…hahah






bahahahahah

I’m a such a fucking DORK. hahah


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ok so I made a tribute vid years ago to my tree planting peeps, and may have decided to rap in my car as the soundtrack…
> 
> I am the whitest raper of all time…don’t judge…hahah
> 
> ...


lol that was a long left light!






BARS!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol that was a long left light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually turning into the hospital right before I had to get my septum surgery’d. hahah


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I was actually turning into the hospital right before I had to get my septum surgery’d. hahah


lol It helped with the flow 

How did your surgery go? Wtf was that like?!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol It helped with the flow
> 
> How did your surgery go? Wtf was that like?!


I have pictures on facebook. Check ‘em out…I don’t remember where though and I have thousands of pictures. 

But it was waaaaaaaay better after. 

Rap battles you say???


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't remember where though and I have thousands of pictures.


Nvm then


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nvm then


hshahaha - I’ll find it - go on facebook you dink!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


>


Oh man, your taste in rap might be worse than your knowledge of MMA!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh man, your taste in rap might be worse than your knowledge of MMA!


 coming from a kid with a panda avatar lol your a bum.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> coming from a kid with a panda avatar lol your a bum.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 23, 2015)

These songs go out to all you fake punks your time is getting short your wannabe tough guys are about to get boot fucked in the mouth while your loved ones watch...your fucking done when I see you soon. BOOK IT PUNK.

BIGGIE the best all time pac was a lil punk bitch just like some bums i see here.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> These songs go out to all you fake punks your time is getting short your wannabe tough guys are about to get boot fucked in the mouth while your loved ones watch...your fucking done when I see you soon. BOOK IT PUNK.
> 
> BIGGIE the best all time pac was a lil punk bitch just like some bums i see here.


Bro, why you so adversarial?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## MouseE (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 16, 2016)

highly recommend this one


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2016)

You guys need to check out Big L. The best lyricist I have ever heard in my life. His rhymes and style is insane. Apart from him, I'd basically say that any rapper from the East Side beats all those pretenders from the West. In style, rhythem, rhymes, lyrics and meaning.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Feb 9, 2016)

Kristoff krane - Dream
Oliver hart (eyedea and abilities) - the river 
Asop rock - Golfer guts 

My top three songs of the week


----------



## Beemo (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Feb 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


>


Classic.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm feeling The Palmer Squares real hard right now.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

Wu Tang Clan is the very embodiment of hip hop. Amazing wordplay and metaphors.

"No question I was speed, for cracks and weed, the combintion made my eyes bleed".


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


>


XD THIS


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

whats xd mean? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> You guys need to check out Big L. The best lyricist I have ever heard in my life. His rhymes and style is insane. Apart from him, I'd basically say that any rapper from the East Side beats all those pretenders from the West. In style, rhythem, rhymes, lyrics and meaning.


big l is fire but cant agree about the west, love me some west coast shit...


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

I could of wrote it wrong, but West Coast is the shit as well, but not in terms of skill. Ice Cube, Warren G, Nate Dog, all of them aren't famous for nothing, I love their songs. I just don't belueeve they have the skill like Big L or Wu Tang Clan for instance.


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> whats xd mean? lol


Haha it's a laughing face. I don't like the one they have here.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

Better when it's capitilized:

XD


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Better when it's capitilized:
> 
> XD


I did yo! lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> These songs go out to all you fake punks your time is getting short your wannabe tough guys are about to get boot fucked in the mouth while your loved ones watch...your fucking done when I see you soon. BOOK IT PUNK.
> 
> BIGGIE the best all time pac was a lil punk bitch just like some bums i see here.


ill throw some classic pac up today, big n pac share #1 imo....















damn never seen this video before, nice...cant forget one of the rawest diss tracks ever!....



 and the whole makaveli shit is fire.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Better when it's capitilized:
> 
> XD


xd like exed? like he Xd u out?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

In all honesty Biggie is just too overrated. he is fantastic, but not the best by a long shot.

I judge rap/hip hop songs on the rhymes and wordplay the MC uses.


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> In all honesty Biggie is just too overrated. he is fantastic, but not the best by a long shot.
> 
> I judge rap/hip hop songs on the rhymes and wordplay the MC uses.


This. This all day.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

one of my favs, fuck all yall!...


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> In all honesty Pac is just too overrated. he is fantastic, but not the best by a long shot.
> 
> I judge rap/hip hop songs on the rhymes and wordplay the MC uses.


*fixed for ya chump. pac was overrated to religous while biggie was street.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> In all honesty Biggie is just too overrated. he is fantastic, but not the best by a long shot.
> 
> I judge rap/hip hop songs on the rhymes and wordplay the MC uses.


your entitled, i love bigs style.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

CaregiverGoneGreen said:


> Haha it's a laughing face. I don't like the one they have here.


just saw this lol my bad! XD


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> These songs go out to all you fake punks your time is getting short your wannabe tough guys are about to get boot fucked in the mouth while your loved ones watch...your fucking done when I see you soon. BOOK IT PUNK.
> 
> BIGGIE the best all time pac was a lil punk bitch just like some bums i see here.


Throwin this back out there to all you punk bums....Biggie #1


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 6, 2016)

Real rap not some religous wanna be thug crap. BIGGIE #1


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

"[URL='http://genius.com/288648/Big-l-mvp/Battles-i-lose-none']Battles I lose none,I make crews run
I get fools done,got ten fingers but only use one"[/URL] Best punchlines.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2016)

thas not really a punchline is it? to me thats just bars... def love some L!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 9, 2016)

EMINEM INFINITE. Now, this album isn't really well known, it unfortunately didn't sell much due to the fact that most people critisized Em for copying Nas', Big L's or AZ' style.
In all honesty, the complexicity of the rhymes and language is just fucking amazing. 
That's what the whole album mainly concentrates on, so it could be too much for some. 

It should of gotten more attention, because every rapper at the beggining of their carrer has to experiment with diffrent styles, wordplay, meaning etc. It's honestly a shame Eminem didn't keep the structure of the lyrics, few rappers can compete with it. The first song infinite is the best in my opinion.

I find this album to be very chill and great for an indica high.


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 15, 2016)

A bloody classic, Guru and DJ Premier are amazing. Such chill beats, true hip/hop.


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Big Trees (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Big Trees (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Mar 18, 2016)

I wake up in the morning, it's the same old thing
Another day alone just rhyme writing (oh)
It's getting a little old
Feeling kind of cold


When do you say you took your dream too far
And finally come to grips with the person you are
I think for some of us the dream's too vivid
And the gift we've been given is the curse that comes with it
If you strive for perfection and progress
You beat your own ass in the process
Man I'm satisfied never
My shit always could be better
Shit the verse I'm saying now could be way more clever
I remember when there wasn't no pressure
I just do this
Before the music was part of a to do list
I love writing but why I'm clueless
It's peaceful yet deceitful
Like a Buddhist Judas
And it's fucking up my brain
But somehow it's the only thing that keeps me sane
I guess I'm like a little goth art student
Take away his pen, next day at school he starts shooting
But arts stupid
If you consider the bitter cost of this
All the relationships I've lost to this
All the times that I hit ignore when my family and friends they would call for this
A constant state of exhaustiveness
I give my all to this
A stressful endeavor like tiger woods probably thinks that golfing is
I should get a office gig
But I can't cause I'm over here dreaming
And as I write another song I just feel like screaming


Stop fucking with me
Stop judging me
I just want to live comfortably
And I ain't talking about wealth
I'm talking about my brain
I'm talking about mental health

Stop fucking with me
Stop judging me
I look around and suddenly
I realize that there's nobody else
The only one judging me is myself


Most people they got big dreams and big plans
End up as a big flock of sacrificial lambs
A single achiever
Can make a billion believers
Look at the children they're all willing and eager
Like when I was a kid I watched Jordan play
And dreamed of being up on the NBA court one day
Realized early that I didn't have it
That don't mean that there ain't people that took that stab at it
Like my man every day practice shooting baskets
Dreaming about playing for the magic or mavericks
High school star a 30 point a night average
4 year college starter alright average
Didn't get drafted
Still he could see the dream
Now he's 35 playing for some European team
Knees fucked up constantly throbbing
Now he's popping Oxycontin
And it's becoming a problem
Had to move back with his mom
And she want him to get a job
But he doesn't have any qualities they need
Can't put 3-man weave drills
Under specialty skills
More and more he eats pills
Prescription refills
He still sees that dream that vision and it haunts him
A voice inside his head and it taunts him
His mom thinking that he's on something
And she right
As he screams in the middle of the night


Stop fucking with me
Stop judging me
I just want to live comfortably
And I ain't talking about wealth
I'm talking about my brain
I'm talking about mental health

Stop fucking with me
Stop judging me
I look around and suddenly
I realize that there's nobody else
The only one judging me is myself

I wake up in the morning it's the same old thing...
I wake up in the morning it's the same old thing...
We can't all be heroes
Shit, it's hard enough not to crack under the pressure of average expectations
Most of my heroes were drug addicts
So dream high and be prepared to fall really fucking far

Take a walk around the city
Tour L.A
Listen to what addicted women on the corner say
Study their words many of them weren't born this way
Many moved here back in the day
Thinking that they'd be the next Dorris Day
There was role she was born to play
But somewhere she went astray
Some people crack on the day that disappointment comes
When they realize they ain't one of the annointed ones
She saw the vision
And she came here on a mission
Audition after audition
But she never caught a glimpse
Of success and then she got older
And the industry disowned
Told herself that it was over
Now she never ever sober
And it drove her to the point
She can't control her own emotions or addictions
But she still sees the vision when she's dreaming
A voice in her head like a demon
And she on sunset at the bus stop screaming

Stop fucking with me
Stop judging me
I just want to live comfortably
And I ain't talking about wealth
I'm talking about my brain
I'm talking about mental health

Stop fucking with me
Stop judging me
I look around and suddenly
I realize that there's nobody else
The only one judging me is myself

But, stop fucking with me


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Hooded (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Hooded (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 25, 2016)

Lil Wayne seriously?


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 30, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


>


"Introducing the Ghostface Killah! No one could get illa!" - Ol' Dirty Bastard.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

so hard he has a by himself meeting sometimes.


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 31, 2016)

A game of chess, is like a swordfight... you must think first before you move!

Absolute classic, Wu Tang Clan are savage.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 4, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


>


Holy shite, Capadonnas verse is apparently a freestyle.

Fucking raw lyrics.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 29, 2016)

ol' school.


----------



## GuttaCannabis (Apr 29, 2016)

Beatz http://Soundcloud.com/gutta706


----------



## Big Trees (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Big Trees (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

real rap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

today a man from scotland asked me if i'd been to LA because i wore the cap. i have drove LAX to Vancouver route 1. man the people couldn't believe it, thought we were in some band or some shit. met some cool as fuck people.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Big Trees (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## davethepothead (Sep 7, 2016)

Listen to SLOW MOTION by JustDave903 #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/user-189318674/slow-motion


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/user-42898501/14a

me


----------



## smellygreenshit (Sep 8, 2016)

A true rap legend im deadly carry a machete blade its heavy take off your head after smokin fresh headies go ahead beg me never gon stop like the people that bled me im ready as spaghetti hungry for power devour a steak sniff white powder standing on the terror tower drunk ready jump listening to pac like the world can get fucked


----------



## smellygreenshit (Sep 8, 2016)

smellygreenshit said:


> A true rap legend im deadly carry a machete blade its heavy take off your head after smokin fresh headies go ahead beg me never gon stop like the people that bled me im ready as spaghetti hungry for power devour a steak sniff white powder standing on the terror tower drunk ready jump listening to pac like the world can get fucked


Ready to jump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

aint gangstuh but anyone into gasoline?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aint gangstuh but anyone into gasoline?


Some uk shit for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I know I listen to a lot of UK stuff which more than likely isn't most of you guys cross pond like, ( or can understand probably?! )

There's been some real whack shit on this page.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

where the heads at??


----------



## smellygreenshit (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know I listen to a lot of UK stuff which more than likely isn't most of you guys cross pond like, ( or can understand probably?! )
> 
> There's been some real whack shit on this page.


Love it and im n aussie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Buy me this buy me that sindrom shi*t
b* get a job if you wanna be rich


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Run The Jewels - Run The Jewels [OFFICIAL VIDEO]




fukin rap music


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

similar to this


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

real shit


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 29, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> similar to this


Everything about Dead Pres. makes me hate them. They are racist as fuck and bad at making good music. They had one hit song, and it was only banging because it was the car stereo age when you would shake the block with your woofers.

There is more calls for violence on a Dead Pres. CD against people of a different race than there is at a clan rally. I can't think of a single Dead Pres. song that doesn't feature some sort of call to arms against "whitey".

I've listened to hip hop/rap my entire life, I can't think of another group that is as blatantly racist as Dead Pres. There's always been references to the white police, and whitey holding power in hip hop and there's always also been a distinction between those people in power and normal every day white folks.

With Dead Pres. there is no distinction these fucking retards would be screaming hallelujah if there was ethnic cleansing in the streets of America as long as they were on the right side. Seriously think about that...


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Everything about Dead Pres. makes me hate them. They are racist as fuck and bad at making good music. They had one hit song, and it was only banging because it was the car stereo age when you would shake the block with your woofers.
> 
> There is more calls for violence on a Dead Pres. CD against people of a different race than there is at a clan rally. I can't think of a single Dead Pres. song that doesn't feature some sort of call to arms against "whitey".
> 
> ...


Yeah i don't like dead prez but i show the similar song (i mean beat) becouse i'm fan of underground rap from the 90'... About black peoples hate white cops : For example fighting Rodney King.. The cops was fuckin' racist back than and white peoples too.. so why can't black people hate white people? 
In both cases, it is wrong but white peoples started this.. Think about KKK...


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 29, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> Yeah i don't like dead prez but i show the similar song (i mean beat) becouse i'm fan of underground rap from the 90'... About black peoples hate white cops : For example fighting Rodney King.. The cops was fuckin' racist back than and white peoples too.. so why can't black people hate white people?
> In both cases, it is wrong but white peoples started this.. Think about KKK...


Oh I get it, I get cops are racist and there's institutionalized racism in the culture. I get it's a systemic problem.

Black people hating white people is racist, that's just the same as white people hating black people. Hate the individual and his role in society don't hate the colour of that individual because he's a different pigment then you.

That's how I was raised, I don't like cops I've been harassed by every colour of cop the shade of pig don't matter. Acting like all cops are white is also hilariously mischaracterizing police forces across the country/world.

I grew up in the hood where it was the white dudes that were robbing stores and people. We couldn't walk down the block without being stopped by all colours of cops.

Every white person isn't evil. Lots of folks are just that normal everyday folks that love all humanity. Dead Prez. tries to make black people think every white person is the enemy. Look at Bernie dudes been marching for Civil rights since many of the baby back bitches in Dead Prez. were even born.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 29, 2017)

My theme song lately


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 29, 2017)

I've been on that new york ish lately.


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Oh I get it, I get cops are racist and there's institutionalized racism in the culture. I get it's a systemic problem.
> 
> Black people hating white people is racist, that's just the same as white people hating black people. Hate the individual and his role in society don't hate the colour of that individual because he's a different pigment then you.
> 
> That's how I was raised, I don't like cops I've been harassed by every colour of cop the shade of pig don't matter. Acting like all cops are white is also hilariously mischaracterizing police forces across the country/world.


You're right.. Can i ask you if you have some similar rap to house of pain cypress hill or funkdoobiest? And i can't find 
Method Man: Live From The Sunset Strip..nowhere so if anybody have it please upload on the tpb


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 29, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> You're right.. Can i ask you if you have some similar rap to house of pain cypress hill or funkdoobiest? And i can't find
> Method Man: Live From The Sunset Strip..nowhere so if anybody have it please upload on the tpb


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


>


Premo god for making boom baap shit


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

For every headbenger http://www.1994hiphop.com/ A lot of Rap


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)

And when I need to free my mind
I can find, satisfaction in a bag of weed
Everything I need, leave it to the trees
It can make me feel better, and every day I wake
Niggas rollin' up blunts, and mo blunts, and mo blunts


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (May 6, 2017)

I keep my mind on my money, money on my mind
Finger on the trigger, nigga, hand on my 9
Smokin' blunts a skunk, making holes in punks
And only underground funk pumpin' outta my trunk
Live the life of a hustler, high 'til I die


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

DANNY BROWN - 25 BUCKS FEAT. PURITY RING


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> I keep my mind on my money, money on my mind
> Finger on the trigger, nigga, hand on my 9
> Smokin' blunts a skunk, making holes in punks
> And only underground funk pumpin' outta my trunk
> Live the life of a hustler, high 'til I die


MC Breed & DFC - Ain't No Future In Yo Frontin' 




M.C. Breed & DFC. - Guanja


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (May 13, 2017)

Busta back in the dayz
The group split up in Yo Mtv Raps because Charlie Brown becoming upset over Rhymes' show-stealing


----------



## rollangrow (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 23, 2017)

I've been hooked on Roach Gigz lately.

Mendo Dope is cool gardening music


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2017)




----------



## itscalledscience (May 24, 2017)

wowskee-summertime


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Big Trees (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Big Trees (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Big Trees (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Big Trees (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Big Trees (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Big Trees (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 5, 2017)

Big Trees said:


>


I really really really wish they would leave dead peoples music alone. This didn't live up to Sean's standards when he was alive, so now his dudes are gonna release it for some money and sulley dudes name. 

That was not a quality Sean song.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Psyphish (Aug 24, 2017)

Love everyone in this track, R.I.P. Eyedea.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## torontoke (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 7, 2017)

Kevin Gates new album coming September 21st. Gonna be Fire...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Sep 16, 2017)

That Kevin Gates piece has an interesting hook to the chorus.


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 16, 2017)

I think I figured out why the Gates piece is interesting to my ear.
The bass line is written in Cmin and hangs on the Supertonic before resolving to the Tonic, while the vocal line plays around a I-vii-V figure.
I doubt _that much thought_ was put into it when made, but there is a (musical) lesson to learn from it.

But there is one thing that bugs me, and that's meaning (purpose?). What the hell does "I'm gonna die a real nigga" mean? It doesn't sound like a worthwhile goal to have in life.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 18, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I think I figured out why the Gates piece is interesting to my ear.
> The bass line is written in Cmin and hangs on the Supertonic before resolving to the Tonic, while the vocal line plays around a I-vii-V figure.
> I doubt _that much thought_ was put into it when made, but there is a (musical) lesson to learn from it.
> 
> But there is one thing that bugs me, and that's meaning (purpose?). What the hell does "I'm gonna die a real nigga" mean? It doesn't sound like a worthwhile goal to have in life.


That means staying true to yourself....seems legit too me. The instrumental to that track is sick. Anything that is dark and sinister like that is always attractive to me. Kevin Gates is probably one of the best lyricists out to date. If you listen to his music and other rap then you can see why. He has very long verses, talented writer for sure. Who ever produced the beat should get a medal.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 18, 2017)

And most of these high end producers have been to music college, producer school, so they know what they are doing. There is certain melody's that the human brain is automatically attracted to. I forget what they call it, like the Lucifer melody's or some shit like that.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 5, 2017)

Not sure about the "Best", but *Greydon Square* is certainly one of the most underrated rap/hip-hop artists out there right now in my personal opinion. He's a brilliant, very intelligent lyricist with a theme that primarily revolves around atheism, science, religion, and politics. Whoever produces high music has talent too (and high-quality equipment probably doesn't hurt). Sadly most of his songs/albums only have a couple of thousand views on youtube. 

One of my favorite of his tracks is called *"Flower Girl" *which is one I think the RIU community would enjoy. It strays from his regular theme but it's a good fit here.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 6, 2017)

No Gangsta


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 6, 2017)

Word. 

I'm that nigga on that picture on yah girlfriends dresser.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 9, 2017)

How you feel? I don't give a fuck


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 10, 2017)

I like countin' hundreds til my fingers blue....


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 10, 2017)

Now I know why they call it hay, all the years I have known of this song I never understood why they called weed hay. But now that I have grown my own I know why now...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------

